# Hate waste!!



## wombat (May 16, 2014)

I made a 'rock salt' shooter for a bloke at the pub ( he didn't want to aim, just scare the birds), which he TRIED to keep hidden from the wife figuring he would get into trouble shooting a slingshot in the back yard. So I was a bit surprised to say the least when last week she showed up at the pub and when the topic of slingshots came around, she got all enthusiastic and had her husband order two, one each for her brother and cousin in Wales. It turns out once she realized no real damage could be done, other then to scare the birds away, she became a fan!! 

I went to a bit of trouble to find some 'grey' spotted gum, figuring that would be a nice color combo with the buckeye, and it was until I put the poly on. I should have checked first to see what was going to happen. Oh well, it's still not too bad.



An Opus-SP in a split frame of grey spotted gum with buckeye burl on an ash and red gum spacer. A birds eye red gum burl cap finishes it off.



 



 



 

As for the hating waste...well I made a little pendant out of the off cuts for her as a thank you

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

Nice color combos going on there Walter ! Cool story too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2014)

Man I wish u was a bloke.  Cause that is cool and beautiful. Of course I would bust out a window.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

Cool

Ray


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2014)

Nice...real nice. Great job mate!


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2014)

wombat said:


> I went to a bit of trouble to find some 'grey' spotted gum, figuring that would be a nice color combo with the buckeye, and it was until I put the poly on. I should have checked first to see what was going to happen. Oh well, it's still not too bad.


Very nice work Walter, but I don't get it, what happened? where's the problem?


----------



## Nature Man (May 29, 2014)

The nicest looking slingshot I've ever seen!!! Great work! Chuck


----------



## wombat (May 30, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice work Walter, but I don't get it, what happened? where's the problem?


Not so much of a problem, just the wood changed color a lot more than I expected!!


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful. Where did you get your bands? I'm starting to do some sling shot and slingbow stuff and my almost 5 year old son can't quite pull the standard bands yet. Thinking I might look for a source for lighter bands for him.


----------



## wombat (Jun 26, 2014)

frankp said:


> Beautiful. Where did you get your bands? I'm starting to do some sling shot and slingbow stuff and my almost 5 year old son can't quite pull the standard bands yet. Thinking I might look for a source for lighter bands for him.


Most sports stores or physiotherapist will have some. Just buy a meter of exercise band and cut it to suit. I use Thera band gold, cut 20 mm wide. Failing that, there is often precut bands available on Ebay.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 26, 2014)

Those look great.
David


----------

